# FBQ 2496 vs DSP 1124P HELP PLS



## Blaser

I am about to but one of the units but I have some questions:

1) Neither the parametric filters frequencies values nor the fine tuning values are indicated in the FBQ 2496 manual while they are very well explained in the DSP 1124 P. What is making me think they may be different is that the latter only uses 12 filters. Owners of the FBQ 2496 could pls inform about the selectable values?

2) I need your opinions on which one to buy taking into consideration that:

- I don't mind that only one preset can be saved in the FBQ
- I think I read that the FBQ is flat down to 10 Hz vs 20 for the DSP
- The extra money is not a problem.

Thanks to you for helping!!!


----------



## Blaser

About to BUY guys and not to but:bigsmile: don't misc:R anderstand... It is only a typing mistake


----------



## brucek

The FBQ has better specs than the BFD, but costs more.

The filters are the same...

The response of the BFD is below. Hard to complain about that...










brucek


----------



## Blaser

Thanks Brucek,

Do you think this extra cost is worth? and why pls.


----------



## Blaser

Do both work well concerning control via vomputer?


----------



## brucek

> Do both work well concerning control via computer?


The 1124P has a firmware bug that doesn't allow it to be controlled via REW software. There is a fix which involves purchasing and replacing the internal prom. If that's a show-stopper for you I would get the FBQ, as I've not heard from anyone that it has any problem with REW.



> Do you think this extra cost is worth?


The specs that the 1124 offers are completely adequate for a subwoofer application. But, the price difference isn't that great, and I do like the increase in dynamic range the FBQ provides.

I can't imagine anyone really needs more than 12 filters. I'm not implying that some users don't setup all 12 filters in an 1124, it's just that they don't really require them.

I like the multiple programs in the BFD. One for music and one for HT.

You decide...

brucek


----------



## Gizmo

I was reading this post, but i saw that you wrote different setups for HT and Music, then you aply to stereo i presume. And how different is the settings of the sub when playing music instead of HT??


----------



## brucek

> And how different is the settings of the sub when playing music instead of HT??


I use a house curve with HT and flat with music......


----------



## Gizmo

ah ha, i finnaly got it figured out, and made the set up with youre housecurve, now i will try a flat one for music. To be for sure a flat one is the same like the house curve but with no corrections??


----------



## brucek

> To be for sure a flat one is the same like the house curve but with no corrections??


I don't completely understand what you mean there, but I find when the bottom end is higher than the rest of my response it creates too much bass when I listen to music. I have a set of filters for when I listen to stereo (I use program #2 to remind me it's for two channel), that is quite flat in its response.

For HT, I have quite a large lift to the bottom end. I use program #5 to remind me that it's for 5.1 information. It makes all the booms and crashes much more fun. Critical listening, it ain't......

brucek


----------



## Blaser

Thanks Brucek for your kind advice. I ordered today the FBQ 2496. It should come from Dubai to Cairo maybe next Thursday or something! I will keep you informed of my impressions, but I wish I knew how to attach photos, and post excel graphs:sad2:


----------



## brucek

Easy.. Read this thread.....


----------



## Blaser

Brucek!

I received the unit few days ago. Being an Engineer doesn't allow too much time for hobbies.... I just tried it a couple of days ago and will give my impression later on.

I have a concern, the unit is working perfectly, but after I finished setting the filters up, I watched a movie and it was very good, I turned the unit off (A/C plug not removed). The following day, I turned it back on and found all filters saved and correctly adjusted... But the sound coming from the sub "had no relation" with these filters.... i.e very muddy, not even like the bypass mode, but much worse as if the FBQ had boosted some frequencies (pink noise gave me 10 dbs over the initial adjustment, and RS meter was "dancing", signs of dips and pics).... I reset the filters and readjusted them, and everything was OK. I turned off the unit, and back on and still the same problem as described above....

It is very confusing, as the unit is acting very well and seems to be normally functionning when turned on. FYI, I have also tried the Freeze button, but still same problem. I really can't imagine what I am missing, but I don't think it is wise to leave the unit on all the time to have the filters setting saved!!

Did you Brucek or anybody else hear about a similar problem, what do you advise? if the solution is to leave the unit on all the time will this be harmful?

Thanks for your kind attention!

Blaser


----------



## brucek

> if the solution is to leave the unit on all the time will this be harmful?


No, it won't be harmful or expensive. I haven't turned my BFD off for years. I measured it and it dissipates 7watts. That's a night light........ I see the spec for the FDB is 10 watts...... insignificant. A lot of the devices in your home when shut off still leak that much keeping clocks running etc.

But that's not really the issue. There must be a function set that you're not familiar with yet. I certainly take all the filters in the program I'm using in the BFD and set them all to off. I don't want it to act like a feedback destroyer..... Perhaps set all the unused filters to OFF.

It that or you actually have a fault... I would think you could get a warranty replacement without much trouble.

brucek


----------



## Blaser

Hey Guys,

I have some time today to post here. As promissed here are my impressions with the FBQ2496, but just before that, I would like to inform Brucek that suddenly the problem I had above is solved!!

I don't know how, but now when I turn off the unit an on again, filters are still the same and sound is also.... Very weird what happened to me the first 2 nights, maybe ghosts were secretly watching my system but the setting on the FBQ was not to their taste:bigsmile: But now they do not forget to leave the unit as I had set it. OK, let's be serious, I must have been mistaken or something, the unit is working great!

For my impressions, let me tell you that the unit is sold about USD 190, but as it cannot be found here in Egypt, I had it sent from a retailer in Dubai, and it costed me after shipping, customs, brookerage.... USD 330, You see guys how unlucky I am:hissyfit: But, It was really worth it...and I am very satisfied.

Firstly let me tell you that my room is 1800 cuft approx. and my sub has nothing to do with the big SVS or HSU in its FR / SPL capability, indeed it is a Jamo X8 sub tuned to approx 40 Hz with 2 *3" ports, I have blocked 1 port and it is now tuned about 28 Hz. It is only a 12", 200 Watts RMS sub, playing well down to 30 Hz, but below that there is a very steep roll off. I assume it is certainly a high pass to protect woofer from overexcursion.

My HT dedicated room is not professionally treated (only furnature, carpets...) and I had an axial mode huge bump at 35 Hz, maybe by 20 db. The sound was not annoying but I felt the room ringing much at that frequency, and below that I had a very bad roll off spoiling my movie watching experience.

The first thing I did with the FBQ is to tame that bump... Then I raised somewhat the LF freq. by as much as 10 dbs. Indeed I used about 16 filters to obtain a very flat response db by db (believe me)down to 25 Hz..... But when I played my movies gess what??? It sounded bad like ****. In the beginning I was very disappointed. Indeed the sub was running out of headroom as I tamed too many small pics and I only have 200 Watts (if ever this spec is honest!). The bass was not boomy anymore, but I couldn't hear/feel anymore of the very LF.

As a matter of fact the room mode at 35 Hz was giving me some high SPL, and was helping my sub. But when equalized, it became very easy to bottom out this sub, which is requested to play much below his tuning Frequency.

Then to solve this problem, I began seaeching until I found Wayne's posts on House curves (excellent ones).

As my room is quite small, I had to make a steep one to equalize my perception of frequencies down to 30 Hz. I have a difference of as much as 20 db between 80 Hz and 30 Hz. Now, my experience has become much better. No more boominess, Deep bass is better heard/felt, but for my case I can only listen at low volumes otherwise I am killing my very poor Sub. My only concern now is that I have some frequency ringing and decaying very slowly (something like 60 Hz or so), I guess this is becausee I am using too much filter on the FBQ unit. I will have to investigate more on this one.

My assessment is that a parametric equalizer is a very good upgrade, specially one like the FBQ 2496, but it has revealed the weakness of my subwoofer...

I have now decided to upgrade my subwoofer to dual Pb12+ or dual VT3 HOs to be able to experience true reference level bass down to 16 Hz in my room. But again guess what will happen: I will have to pay about 60 to 80% more than the prices of these units to have them here in my room... Just as the FBQ unit!!:hissyfit: 

I suppose I am one of the very last ones to have upgraded my system with an FBQ, to those who still haven't, do not hesitate , I think you may be happy with the result!


----------

